# Oswestry & District Open Show



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi All I just wondered if anyone is entered at Oswestry Open Show on the 15th of March.
If so I though it would be nice for us all to meet up sort of a Pet Forums Doggy meet, what do you think?

Take care

Sarah


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Sarah we were gonna be there it would have been our first show with Jesse but he's a day to young!


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

It's our pups first show so it will be fun if nothing else lol.

I have two pups and two adults entered so gonna be busy lol but I'm looking foward to it as my firend has her pup entered too and she litter sister to my Harry.

take care

Sarah


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

i'm going with the girls, stewarding in the morning and the terriers are on at lunchtime :thumbup1:

look forward to seeing you

anne


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Anne,
Whats your full name so I can look you up in the catalogue so I can then come and say hello, you never know you may be stewarding in our ring anyway lol.

take care

Sarah


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

name is Anne Speake

dog's names are Aurora's Popcorn and Fehmarn Love me do.

not sure what ring i'm stewarding yet, as i was originally working in the morning, showing the dogs at lunchtime and going back to work in the evening, thankfully have got a swop and one of the other carer's is working my morning:001_smile:


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Well I'm Sarah Parker
and my dogs are:
Daranash Midnight Mambo junior Pom
Daranash Midnight Casanova Graduate Pom
Daranash Naughty But Nice Shcm Open Pom
and Daranash Haribo he's in AVtoy puppy

See you there
Take care

Sarah


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

What a great day out I have had today, Mambo our 6 mointh old pup won second in her class out of 7 dogs who were mainly pups bar two who were juniors, I was so pleased with her she moved beautifully but was abit silly on the table that was the Junior class, we then had Graduate in which my little Wikit won this class he really showed his socks off today, and then in the Open class my Arwin won, I was so pleased with her as apart from Crufts it's her first proper show since before we put her in welp 6 months ago. She was so happy to be back out in the ring. She then won RBOB the pup took BOB and BP but thats ok as he belongs to a friend.

Just thought I would share my news with everyone.

I will get some pics of them all with their rosettes and put them on here soon.

Sarah


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thats fantastic! Congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

congratulations Jessie got third in grad today at pontypridd she got beated by the amical girls so I didnt mind really.

hugs
Rachel and the gang!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lucysmom said:


> congratulations Jessie got third in grad today at pontypridd she got beated by the amical girls so I didnt mind really.
> 
> hugs
> Rachel and the gang!


Well done Jessie!:thumbup: would that be Lilli & Tyleri?


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Nouska,
she got beaten by the new guys lol Betsan and Perfectionlist.
Oh took her for a big scooter ride the day before and the little madam kept sitting down in the ring well lying down wanting to go to sleep. lol

Rachel and the gang!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lucysmom said:


> Hi Nouska,
> she got beaten by the new guys lol Betsan and Perfectionlist.
> Oh took her for a big scooter ride the day before and the little madam kept sitting down in the ring well lying down wanting to go to sleep. lol
> 
> Rachel and the gang!


haha bless her theres always next time! xx


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

well done Sarah, nice to see you,

We had a great day, even if we were the only borders there, which is a surprise as there are usually a few. 

Meg had 1st in border terrier junior, BPIB and then 1st in AV terrier puppy which i was pleased about as there were others in the class so it was a nice win. I had intended to go home, after showing in the terrier classes but Meg had got through to best pup in show so we decided to stay, what a long drawn out day it was we finally left at 7pm in the evening, but we were short listed out of over 20 pups down to 8 of us and Meg the little darling came 4th best pup in show, so worth us staying :thumbup::thumbup:

Poppy had 1st in border terrier open and BOB and 3rd in AV terrier open.

Had to ring a mate and ask her to start my shift as i was suppose to be working at 7 pm, so she was a star and did the 1st hour for me and i went straight to work at 8pm til ten. Completley cream crackered afterwards.

Were you off to next sarah, anywhere local? i can't do hereford this year as i'm working over the easter period which is a shame as that's a nice show.

Anne


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I've no open shows planned just yet although I am thinking of entering the Wellington Limited show on 17th may but haven't made my mind up yet. Our next big show though is UK Toy at the end of the month and then we have The Pomeranian Club Ch Show the day after.

Whats your next shows?

take care

Sarah


----------

